

Django and Python 3 - peofre
http://lazypython.blogspot.com/2009/11/django-and-python-3.html?

======
dnsauve
Anyone else confused by this opening statement: "Python 3 has been out for
about a year at this point, and so far Django hasn't really started to move
towards it (at least at a first glance). However, Django has already begun the
long process towards moving to Python 3[...]"?

~~~
ubernostrum
FWIW, he didn't seem to link to my django-dev post despite mentioning it; you
can find it here:

[http://groups.google.com/group/django-
developers/msg/0888b1c...](http://groups.google.com/group/django-
developers/msg/0888b1c8f2518059)

~~~
kingkilr
Sorry, this is what I get for posting while tired :(

